# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Newcomer

## BlueMoonNJ

Hello,

Just joined the forum today. I use Excel constantly and always seem to run into problems that sometimes I can figure out on my own, sometimes not. I have lurked here before and found help. Right now I have an issue I couldn't find by lurking so I thought I'd better join and post for help. I'll post it in the appropriate section of the forum.

Meanwhile, by way of introduction:  I am a used bookseller in the Jersey shore area. I own a small shop and also sell online on my own website as well as a used book listing site. I use Excel to prepare the uploads of my book inventory--I export the entire inventory from my point-of-sale program (QuickBooks POS) and then edit it as necessary to comply with website uploading file requirements. There's no way to upload directly from POS, unfortunately. The editing of the Excel inventory is a huge, tedious and time consuming project. I need to figure out some better methods.

Anyway, I'll probably be asking a lot of questions, now that I've found this forum. See you around the threads.

Cindi

----------


## Cutter

Welcome to the forum.  When you say "I am a used bookseller" I hope you mean "I am a seller of used books". There IS a difference.  :Wink:

----------


## BlueMoonNJ

Yes, I guess there is. I am a "seller of used books." Glad you asked me to clarify that.

Just an aside: Can someone tell me the trick to upload a file to attach to a post? I clicked on the Manage Attachments button, then Add File, found the file, clicked Upload...and nothing happens. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Already, I'm having issues!!  Sorry.

Thanks.

----------


## Cutter

That should do the trick.  It may not be obvious that the file has uploaded.  It shows up in the bottom left corner.  When it does, close that window and click on Submit.

----------


## FDibbins

lol cutter, i was wondering too...he sells (no, not sea shells)...booksellers that other people have already used?

----------


## vlady

"I am a used books seller." maybe error in space bar and missing "s" in book.   
error message #name  :Smilie:

----------


## BlueMoonNJ

It's a linguistics? conundrum that we booksellers puzzle over all the time. An occupational challenge, if you will.

Nice to know that there are witty folks on this forum. I love it already!

----------


## Paul

Two books walked into a bar...

----------

